# 250 Gallon Propane Tank for sale.



## sparks1 (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm posting this for someome else. If you live in the D/FW area of 
North texas.

250 Gallon Propane Tank for sale. 
Good Condition. 
Could be converted to a smoker or returned to propane use. 
150.00 obo 
Call 214-718-8152


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2007)

Here you go Dallas!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2007)

sparks said:
			
		

> I'm posting this for someome else. If you live in the D/FW area of
> North texas.
> 
> 250 Gallon Propane Tank for sale.
> ...



Sparks I don't know the first thing about converting an old propane tank into a smoker so I apologize if I sound ignorant.  But you may want to reword your post or at least make a disclaimer.  Because from what I've heard and read there is alot to do with an old used propane besides just being *"cleaned out"* before you go cutting into it.  I just don't want to see you get in trouble or someone get killed because they cut into it and it goes boom!  Like I said I could be totally in left field here, so tell me if I am.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 17, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Here you go Dallas!!!!



You beat me to it Chris!

Please send that tank to

The L-P-Que BBQ Championship
405 E Threshers Road
Mt. Pleasant, IA 52641

I'm sure it will be in high demand there!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is the tank already fitted with a Stoker bracket?


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 17, 2007)

even if it is cleaned out, anyone who buys it oughta know to build a fire in there up to 500* and burn any excess residue that might remain.... then after the pit is built, they can do another500* burn to season it .. if they don't know to do that.. well.... they might just swim in the shallow part of the gene pool


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2007)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> even if it is cleaned out, anyone who buys it oughta know to build a fire in there up to 500* and burn any excess residue that might remain.... then after the pit is built, they can do another500* burn to season it .. if they don't know to do that.. well.... they might just swim in the shallow part of the gene pool



I'm referring to "cutting" into an old LP tank that has not been properly cleaned out, etc.  From what I've heard there is enough residue/fumes that a spark would create an explosion.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 17, 2007)

talk to Bill TGG...he's the man for welding into gas tanks.


----------



## sparks1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Larry, 
I was posting this for someone else. All I know is you need to be real careful on the first cut, when converting a propane tank to a smoker. Other than that I wouldn't know how to start.
Thanks for pointing out your concerns, I reworded it a little. 

Thanks again
Jeff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2007)

sparks said:
			
		

> Larry,
> I was posting this for someone else. All I know is you need to be real careful on the first cut, when converting a propane tank to a smoker. Other than that I wouldn't know how to start.
> Thanks for pointing out your concerns, I reworded it a little.
> 
> ...



Just trying to help a fellow Q'er out!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 17, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> talk to Bill TGG...he's the man for welding into gas tanks.



Maybe we can get Finney to ask him!  :twisted:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 17, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":bla5c7zx]talk to Bill TGG...he's the man for welding into gas tanks.



Maybe we can get Finney to ask him!  :twisted:[/quote:bla5c7zx]

And another pot stirrer is heard from.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 17, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":semxhbw0][quote="Captain Morgan":semxhbw0]talk to Bill TGG...he's the man for welding into gas tanks.



Maybe we can get Finney to ask him!  :twisted:[/quote:semxhbw0]

And another pot stirrer is heard from.   [/quote:semxhbw0]

 [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Feb 17, 2007)

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=5458

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=6424


----------

